

Show HN - an iPhone app to create messages which color blind people can't read - stevengapo
http://www.stevengapo.com/color-blinder-app/

======
stevengapo
I made this iPhone app primarily to annoy a friend of mine who is colour
blind, but it could also be used as an educational tool, for parents to test
their kids etc

I'd love to get any feedback / ideas / comments (both on the app, and whether
I'm crazy to position it as a tool to annoy people)

